
Ashton Kutcher will play Steve Jobs in upcoming film, says Variety - jordhy
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/1/2918801/ashton-kutcher-steve-jobs-movie
======
benologist
If Variety says it why are we reading about it on AOL's next splog?

<http://www.variety.com/article/VR1118052143/>

~~~
jordhy
Thanks for the link, benologist. You're so right! I just liked the Verge's
photo comparison a little bit better.

